# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  ما صِحّة حديث ( إن أمتي سوف تمحى ولا يُبقى إلا رسومهم ) ؟

## احمد ابو انس

*السلام عليكم
بحثتُ في الدرر السنية عن حكم الحديث فلم أجد !!
فما رأيكم به ؟
يروى في الأثر أن حذيفة بن اليمان رضي الله عنه قد وجد النبي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم قد أسند ظهره إلى حائط الكعبة فبكى حتى ابتلت لحيته قلت بأبي أنت وأمي يا رسول الله ما الذي يبكيك لا أبكى الله لك عينا إلا من خشيته قال اعلم يا حذيفة أن أمتي سوف تُمحى ولا يُبقى إلا رسومهم وأن أمتي سوف تَفعل خصال فإن فعلتها ابتلاهم الله بخصال أخرى قلت وما هي يا رسول الله قال إذا تَركَت أمتي الدعاء حل البلاء وإذا منعوا الزكاة قل المطر وإذا طففوا المكيال رُفِعَت البركة وإذا بخسوا الميزان ابتلاهم الله بقسوة القلب وإذا عَطّلوا كتاب الله وسنة رسول الله سلّط الله عليهم عدوهم ، فأخذ بعضي ما في أيديهم وترك بأسهم بينهم ، وإذا منعوا الصلاة ابتلاهم الله بصعوبة الموت وإذا خلطوا البُرَ بالشعير والحَذَق بالتمر ابتلاهم الله بموت الفُجاءة ، فقلت متى ذاك الزمان يا رسول الله قال إذا خوّنوا المؤمن واستخانوا المؤمن وصدّقوا الكاذب وكذّبوا الصادق وكثُرت الخيانات وقلت الأمانات وكثُرت المساجد وقل منهم الراكع والساجد واتخذوها للغيبة والنميمات وافتخروا بنسب الآباء والأمهات واستَحَنّت الأم على البنت والبنت على الأم أي واحدة تعيِّر الأخرى بذنبها وعيبها وقَبِل القضاة الرشوات فلا يُرى في ذلك الزمان إلا سلطانا جائرا وحاكما ظالما وظالما غاشما وغنيا بخيلا وحالفا كاذبا يرون الحياة مغنما والممات مغرما وإذا دعا واحدٌ من خيارهم فلا يُستَجابُ له دعاءُه وتقل حشمة الدنيا وتُهان العلماء وتُسب الفقراء حديثُهم فيها الغيبة وفاكهتَهم فيها النميمة فُجرَتَهم عندهم أحلى من العسل أي ذنوبهم أحلى من العسل وفعالَهم أمرُّ من الحنظل أي حسناتهم أمرُّ من الحنظل ، إذا رأوا حقا تركوه وإذا رأوا باطلا اتبعوه يُرى فيهم السلطان كالأسد والوالي كالذئب والعواني كالكلب والمنافق كالثعبان والمؤمن كالشاة الضعيفة فيا لها من شاة ضعيفة بين ثعبان وكلب وأسد فإذا كان الأمرُ كذلك ألقى الله الفتن في سائر الأرض حتى يعود المؤمن كالطير في أضيَق الأقفاص.



الجواب :
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

تَظْهَر عليه آثار الصنعة !
ولبعضه شواهِد ، مثل : عقوبة مَنْع الزكاة . 

أما سائر ألفاظه فهي أشْبَه بالموضوعات . 

والله تعالى أعلم .


المجيب الشيخ/ عبد الرحمن بن عبد الله السحيم
عضو مكتب الدعوة والإرشاد*

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

بارك الله فيك أبا أنس ، بالفعل علامات الوضع بادية عليه .

----------


## احمد ابو انس

جزاكم الله خيراً شيخنا .

----------


## احمد ابو انس



----------


## احمد ابو انس

*ما صحة حديث حذيفة بن اليمان عندما وجد الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم مسندًا ظهره على حائط الكعبة ويبكي، وعندما سأله عن سبب بكائه قال: إن أمتي ستمحى...؟*
*الإجابــة*
*الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله، وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعد:
فلم نجد أصلًا لهذا الحديث في كتب السنة، وقد سئل عنه الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم،فقال: تَظْهَر عليه آثار الصنعة! ولبعضه شواهِد، مثل: عقوبة مَنْع الزكاة، أما سائر ألفاظه فهي أشْبَه بالموضوعات. نقلًا عن موقع المشكاة:
http://www.almeshkat.net/vb/showthread.php?t=93002
والله أعلم.


http://fatwa.islamweb.net/fatwa/inde...waId&Id=251416
*

----------

